#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-15
<davmor2> schwuk: you back home then dude?
<schwuk> davmor2: I am, but very, very tired.
<davmor2> schwuk: Wow, what a surprise is that due to conference fatigue or jetlag though?
<schwuk> davmor2: fatigue more than jetlag
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-16
 * ara takes a break
 * ara -> lunch
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-17
<crimsun> repeating for continuity: all 3 tests [from mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker] pass for the ppa packages of firefox{,-3.0 where applicable} on dapper, hardy, intrepid, and jaunty
<ara> morning all :)
<crimsun> morn' ara
<ara> morning crimsun
<kaushal> crimsun, hi
<kaushal> Good Morning
<kaushal> I came to know that FF 3.0.5 can be installed using apt-build
<kaushal> is there a documentation on it ?
<maco> O_o why not use the PPA?
<maco> it's in asac's PPA
<crimsun> kaushal: for _testing_, see the topic of this channel
<kaushal> crimsun, Thanks
<davmor2> Morning all.  Is there no testing today I haven't received any emails if there is?
<maco> davmor2: there are some FF packages
<maco> for 3.0.5 in asac's PPA
<crimsun> yep, /topic
<ara> davmor2: morning
<davmor2> crimsun, maco: no iso testing wise you normally get emailed by the tracker
<davmor2> slangasek: ping
<maco> oh, no, not iso testing, just package testing
<davmor2> ara: Morning good uds?
<ara> davmor2: indeed :)
<crimsun> i don't think the alpha 2 isos are quite there yet, but tbh i've been buried in vbox
<davmor2> the videos are up now too I think
<davmor2> Meh videos are as quite as the icecasts :(
<davmor2> Is anyone else still having issues with the iso dl script and kubuntu live?
<crimsun> last but not least, all 3 tests [from mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker] pass for the firefox ppa packages on gutsy
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> morning cr3
<cr3> ara: hiya, how was the trip back to Malaga?
<ara> cr3: quite loooooooooong, but no issues :)
<slangasek> davmor2: kubuntu live hasn't built yet for jaunty, fyi
 * ara takes a break before the qa meeting
<davmor2> slangasek: Ta, I was wondering more of an eta for the traker
<slangasek> as soon as I have a chance to confirm we have something that looks installable
<davmor2> Cool :)
<slangasek> we're also still oversized on all images, but I'm going to throw them out for initial testing so we can at least get some feedback while working on getting the sizes sorted
<davmor2> might not be around by then xmas bash in wolveslug land :)
<slangasek> davmor2: I have a few ubuntu images up for testing now
<davmor2> slangasek: cool
<slangasek> smoketesting only; they still need fixes for size
<davmor2> thanks for the info :)
 * schwuk goes to eat before the call
<davmor2> bdmurray: my thinking behind the smoketesting is to catch issues before the main testing giving developers time to fix stuff that is broken.
<bdmurray> of the daily builds?
<davmor2> just up-to-date.  ie do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  or  if your insane and love manual testing like me install from the dailies that work and test from there.  It all depends on the amount of time you have.
<bdmurray> fwiw everybody on the canonical platform team already runs the development release
<bdmurray> or are you talking about daily dist-upgrades?
<davmor2> the idea behind it is that a whole bunch of people testing one or two apps completely will get a more accurate picture of bugs etc faster than one or two people testing just the basic features and moving onto the next desktop which is what currently happens
<slangasek> "everybody" is a bit of an exaggeration, I think
<davmor2> bdmurray: Dailies dist-upgrade as that would represent the image on the server.
<davmor2> as near as damn it
<davmor2> heno: did I manage to include everything in the wiki spec?
<heno> davmor2: I'll help tighten it up a bit later
<heno> needs a bit more about the smoketesting process and result tracking IMO
<davmor2> that was one thing I wanted to discuss was options for reporting.  I'm no coder so don't know what is possible and what isn't.  A basic wiki page that lists the apps and and tested by whom is about as much as I can muster but is there a better way to do it than that maybe?
<stgraber> heno: I don't think we should mark the spec as high as it actually works, so it's not really release critical to have it fixed. So medium sounds good
<slangasek> ah, xubuntu alternate also posted, seems to already be right-sized
<davmor2> right need to go talk to people soon to help thrash out the pplan abit more
<john330> Is Firefox 3.05 going to be released today?
 * stgraber rsyncs ubuntu alternate amd64
<stgraber> oh, looks like we have something that actually installs :)
<charlie-tca> Can I log tests for xubuntu alpha 2 now?
<stgraber> hmm, I don't know if slangasek added xubuntu to the tracker
<slangasek> yes
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is in the tracker for the alternate cd only
<charlie-tca> and it worked
<stgraber> ok, so just go ahead, grab the ISO, test it and report your result
<charlie-tca> thank you
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-18
<slangasek> right-sized Ubuntu alternates available, now
<hggdh> slangasek, ping
<slangasek> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> slangasek, re. bug 303528 -- the standard operating procedure is to mark a bug 'fix committed' if it is an upstream commit
<hggdh> or has this changed?
<hggdh> c.f. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<slangasek> that's not the SOP; the SOP is to mark a bug 'fix committed' in Ubuntu if it's *released* upstream
<hggdh> For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place  (from the wiki)
<slangasek> if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status, then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status has changed and (IMHO) should be changed back since that wasn't discussed
<slangasek> yes - a bug task that says (Ubuntu) is not a "bug task about an upstream project"
<slangasek> sorry if this isn't clear from the documentation; if you can think of a way to make it clearer, I'm happy to adjust that page
<hggdh> ok. No problems.
<ara> morning all :-)
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> kubuntu alternate candidates posted
<davmor2> kubuntu has iso's again so now the script works YAY
<davmor2> Hello Everybody by the way
 * ara -> lunch
<ScottK> Would whoever updates the iso qa tracker (stgraber?) please add http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20081218.5/ i386 and amd64?
<stgraber> slangasek: ^
<ScottK> stgraber: I think he's sleeping.
<ScottK> Anyone else?
<stgraber> hmm, ok.
<stgraber> I can do it but it's usually one of the release managers who do that.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well we're a bit short on those currently.
<ScottK> I'm sort of ad hoc filling in for Riddell for Kubuntu Alpha 2.
<ScottK> stgraber: I'd appreciate it if you would.  I've got people doing tests and so we need a spot for the results ....
<stgraber> ScottK: done
<ScottK> stgraber: Thanks.
<davmor2> Takes on Kubuntu Live
<slangasek> stgraber: thanks for putting kubuntu on the tracker; builds were just running too long last night, I couldn't stay up to babysit them :(
<davmor2> slangasek: Jockey isn't working on ubuntu or kubuntu
<davmor2> with nvidia gfx cards at least
<slangasek> davmor2: is a bug filed?
<tgm4883_laptop> not that it is that big of a deal, but http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ says "We are currently testing candidate images for Intrepid final release."
<davmor2> just asking around about it to find out what info is needed
<slangasek> tgm4883_laptop: fixed
<tgm4883_laptop> slangasek, thanks.  How are the builds going?
<slangasek> tgm4883_laptop: what you see is what you get, except for Ubuntu Desktop, which still needs some serious kicking to make it fit on amd64
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what USB keys are for ;)
<slangasek> maybe, but that's not what desktop CD images are for
<tgm4883_laptop> any news on when derivatives will be turned back on?
<slangasek> I'm not going to try to manage the other flavors for this alpha, beyond what's already posted; daily builds will be back on as soon as the alpha is out
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<davmor2> slangasek: manual partitioning failed on kubuntu live I'll write the bug up in a second but I've passed the link to the debug log to evand
<slangasek> hmm, there was an earlier mention about manual partitioning failing, perhaps ubiquity didn't get reuploaded yet
<slangasek> yes, comment from evand on #ubuntu-release 25h ago
<davmor2> slangasek: ubiquity debug is here http://www.davmor2.co.uk/debug if it helps at all it gives versions etc at least
<slangasek> evand's the one who'll need to look at that, I'm juggling too many other knives :)
<davmor2> slangasek: evand is looking into it
<lool> I wanted to report by Ubuntu UMPC testing, but there's no entry on the iso tracker
<slangasek> lool: added
<lool> thank
<lool> s
<davmor2> lool: any screenshots of umpc?
<slangasek> new ubuntu desktop posted, properly sized now
<davmor2> slangasek: looks like oem is screwed on kubuntu too
<slangasek> ok; I don't imagine we'll stop the milestone for that at this point
<slangasek> is there a bug open?
<davmor2> slangasek: it's similar to the intrepid ones but they all got fix released once they were resolved so I'm opening a new one currently
<slangasek> yes, thanks; superficial similarity is not a good indicator of much
<slangasek> lool: so you consider the UMPC test a failure?  Should an alpha-2 of this be pushed in such a state?
<davmor2> slangasek: bug 309482
<slangasek> cheers
<slangasek> hmm, no test results at all yet for Ubuntu alternate?
<davmor2> moving onto ubuntu now will start on alt while new live download
<slangasek> ok, cool
<davmor2> I don't know how much I'll get through. So I'll start alternating the tests to get the most coverage. ie 32bit oem 64bit auto-resize etc
<davmor2> slangasek: are the server team not running the server tests like they normally do?
<slangasek> they don't appear to be, at present
<slangasek> have dropped a query in #u-server
<davmor2> slangasek: bluetooth is still playing up on usb dongle if I have time tomorrow I'll try it on my laptop
<davmor2> slangasek: on a plus side most of the apps in kubuntu and ubuntu seem to be working okay :)
<slangasek> good :)
<davmor2> jockey and bluetooth seem to be the only major hiccups
<charlie-tca> How do I get a menu on the desktop cd? I get a tan background with cyan squares in the upper left.
<charlie-tca> I have to hit the power button to shutdown.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: on what sorry?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu desktop cd
<charlie-tca> both amd64 and i386
<charlie-tca> It's like ubiquity is there but nothing else, maybe?
<davmor2> do you not just right click and select add whatever
<charlie-tca> Nothing comes up that I can select on right click.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: sounds like it still needs fixing to me
<charlie-tca> Should I do a bug report or just wait?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: have you tried and alt cd instead
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that works okay
<charlie-tca> I'm running the encrypted disk tests now
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I'd get onto cody about it if you can take a photo of the screen and throw it on a server/album somewhere that might be useful too
<charlie-tca> I told cody already.
<charlie-tca> I don't have a camera.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: :(
<charlie-tca> Am I the _only_ one seeing it!
<charlie-tca> I got the same screens on 4 systems....
<davmor2> No one else is test xubuntu at the moment
<charlie-tca> oh, well
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I might get chance tomorrow to have a look
<charlie-tca> great. Let me know what happens, okay.
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm not going to get chance to test ubuntu live tonight sorry
<slangasek> understood
<slangasek> unfortunately I can only test in VMware here, so I don't think I'll be able to test either, given that vmmouse is broken...
<davmor2> I may have some free time tomorrow to pick up some more
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm getting too tired here :( I'm doing encrypted lvm and calling it a night I think.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> hmm, have you been doing full-spectrum tests of the images?  That's not at all required for early alphas... :)
<davmor2> I did on Kubuntu
<davmor2> I have stggered on Ubuntu to speed up the process
<slangasek> ok, cool
<davmor2> plus I've only really had this evening rather than the entire day like I normally would :)
<slangasek> fwiw, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases shows pretty uniform (& good) coverage, with exception of the Windows-y and server-y stuff
<davmor2> Windows-y can't really be covered until xivulon finishes the python rewrite server-y stuff I never test anyway
<davmor2> slangasek: that's it encrypted lvm look good and I'm off to bed
<slangasek> ok, 'night :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-19
<lool> slangasek: It doesn't hurt to release alpha 2 with it
<lool> slangasek: But it's basically useless: it it almost like the desktop
<lool> slangasek: Since we intend to rework it's contents anyway (to move to UNR) it doesn't change much
<slangasek> well, it sounds like there's not much advantage to releasing it yet either, so I'll probably skip it since we're behind schedule
<lool> That's ok
<lool> Uhoh
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara goes out for a doctor's appointment (back in ~1hour)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-21
<pavel-ubuntu> привет всем
<pavel-ubuntu> how can i install drivers on my ATI card?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-14
 * fagan needs to talk to marjo tomorrow because I have an idea about a qa news thing
<persia> fagan: What's the idea? (and wouldn't -quality be a better channel)?
<czajkowski> persia: aloha
<persia> Hey czajkowski
<fagan> persia: I just want to make an "application" for qa
<fagan> just to display what needs testing
<fagan> I just realised that chrome has an easy way to do just that
<fagan> jcastro is doing something just like that
<fagan> he made a package with gmail..etc and it installs them into the menu and opens them like normal applicaions in the menu
<persia> Bascially, some notification that tells the user what stuff is up for testing?
<fagan> well yep
<fagan> they just go to the menu and click ubuntu testing and it opens a page with a list
<persia> Well, if you're just referencing some website (which can be simple or complex), using a chromium hook or prism is a reasonable solution.
<persia> But that won't give you push-notifications.
<persia> You could do something with RSS, perhaps, so subscribers would be notified.
<persia> Or a panel applet that would send a notification.
<fagan> well that was my original idea
<persia> There was a UDS session about this sort of thing, if I remember correctly
 * persia checks
<fagan> to do a full on program that notifies
<fagan> but that would be a lot of effort for developers
<fagan> persia: we had one to increase participation in testing
<persia> Well, not necessarily.  There's free code out there to do 95% of anything above.
<fagan> It would be effort for the developers asking for the testing
<fagan> the way im suggesting all we need is a wiki
<persia> Right.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/TestingTeam
<fagan> we talked about it in the qa meeting last week, so all we need to do is let everyone know where the wiki is and get them to add to it
<fagan> that would make it simple on everyone
<fagan> I just want to know which way would be best the simple way or the harder yet could be better way
<persia> That would certainly help.
<persia> My personal recommendation is to engage bugsquad and #ubuntu for specific things.
<fagan> So we could include a program for testing releases that just points to info about what needs testing
<persia> There's usually lots of people who wouldn't mind helping with something small, but aren't sure they can commit to being a regular part of the team.
<fagan> thats the idea
<fagan> anyway im off to bed its late
<persia> Good night.
<ara> good morning all!
<drizzle> morning
<Grantbow> good evenign ara!
<Grantbow> *evening
<ara> hey Grantbow :)
<Grantbow> ara: We finished our evening LoCo meeting.  It's almost 22:30 here
<ara> Grantbow, nice, how did it go?
<Grantbow> ara: made made some progress.  akgraner and I mentioned testing and fielded a few questions
<Grantbow> not sure if the log is online yet.
<ara> Grantbow, was it at #ubuntu-meeting?
<Grantbow> no, #ubuntu-california
<Grantbow> I'm working on posting the meeting to our wiki page
<Grantbow> It will be here in a little while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/09December13
<ara> Grantbow, OK, I will read it later today :-)
<ara> Grantbow, I have seen that you are coordinating with ScottRitchie for the wiki changes, that's awesome :)
<Grantbow> ara: He and I met twice here in California last week and talked about changes, yeah.
<ara> Grantbow, nice :)
<ara> mvo, morning
<mvo> hey ara! good morning
<ara> mvo, I plan to upgrade my main machine today to Lucid, are there any "don't do it" bugs around I might know?
<mvo> ara: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/
<mvo> ara: results from yesterday look ok :)
<ara> mvo, nice, thanks!
<mvo> ara: I haven't done bug triage this monring yet, if you wait ~2-3h more, than I can say more, but I suspect its ok
<ara> mvo, OK, I guess I can wait :)
<Grantbow> ara: luckily the announcements went first.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/09December13
<ara> Grantbow, cool
<fagan> morning
<fagan> ara: cool idea using http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications
<ara> morning fagan
<ara> fagan, I just replied again. I think Regression Testing is a better term for what Scott's is explaining
<fagan> ara: I have a package made on my local machine that makes an applicaion (using chrome) for to go to http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications
<fagan> it just points to the wiki
<ara> fagan, :-)
<fagan> I stole the idea from jcastro
<fagan> he did it for gmail..etc, I just changed the address
<fagan> ara: it looks like this http://twitpic.com/tgxzg
<fagan> hehe
<ara> nice :)
<ara> watching the big bang theory :D
<fagan> actually same here
<fagan> weird :)
<ara> fagan, no, I meant that YOU are watching :D
<ara> fagan, I saw it in your screenshot
<fagan> Oh hehe
<fagan> im just keeping busy before college
 * fagan is testing totem in lucid too :D
<davmor2> Morning All
<czajkowski> Aloha
<davmor2> czajkowski: how's things
<czajkowski> davmor2: not bad thanks, yourself?
<davmor2> cool thanks
<ara> hey davmor2, czajkowski
<davmor2> ara: how's things?
<ara> davmor2, good thanks :-) upgrading to lucid now :)
<czajkowski> I'm gonna hold off a bit
<czajkowski> I want my mini 9 hardy to upgrade to lucid.
<davmor2> ara: looks like it worked then
<ara> well, more or less...  let's start seeing if every thing works...
<ara> to start with... nvidia drivers were not activated by default
<ara> is that normal, mvo? ^
<ara> sounds works, \o/
<davmor2> ara: you make it sound like the sound didn't :)
 * ara types ubuntu-bug xorg 
<ara> launchpad times out :-) nice....
<ara> morning pedro_
<pedro_> hi ara, good morning!
<ara> dist-upgrade happiness (bug 496497)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496497 in xorg "[nvidia] After upgrading to Lucid from Karmic, X crashed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496497
 * ara reboots
<fagan> ara: the nvidia thing is the driver not being packaged well if you use the one from their website it works
<fagan> The only problem I have is the new RGBA stuff that the desktop team want testing
<ara> thanks fagan, I saw that. I will wait for ubuntu packages later this week
<fagan> That is going to be a nightmare to test
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy dude
<ara> morning fader_, cr3
<cr3> hiya folks!
<fader_> ara: Good morning :)
<fader_> cr3: Aren't you on holiday today?
<davmor2> fader_: he's a glutton for punishment
<fader_> davmor2: He just couldn't stay away from you, I think
<fader_> Or he wants a baguette.
<fader_> Er, s/baguette/croissant/
<cr3> fader_: yep, this is holiday time for me! however, I need to finish some salesforce work today, so here I am
<moustafa> fader_, cr3, davmor2: Je voudrais un croissant!
<cr3> moustafa: what?
<fader_> cr3: He's very popular.
<moustafa> Really, I'd like a croissant, but the people downstairs are serving breakfast and they're making me feel bad for wanting to go to the little cafeteria and get a croissant
<cr3> fader_: we get free grub (not the boot loader) and coffee in the office building today, now you know why I come to the office on my holidays
<fader_> Hehe
<cr3> "free" is my favorite flavour
<davmor2> morning moustafa
 * davmor2 has coffee on tap all day :D
<cr3> moustafa: the frogurt is cursed
<moustafa> http://www.crispygamer.com/comics/backward/backward-2009-10-12.aspx
<davmor2> moustafa: rebbit
<moustafa> davmor2: I take it you tried the "open sorcery" term on a time-travelling sorcerer?
<davmor2> rebbit
<moustafa> davmor2: We're contacting the nearest princess to come for the cure, so if I were you, I'd pray she's pretty
<davmor2> :D that's quite a good old joke
<moustafa> cr3: Perl was coded by a madman
<davmor2> moustafa:  cr3 didn't code perl at all take that back instantly ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: Then allow me to correct myself: Perl was coded by another madman
<cr3> davmor2: I knew the interpreter inside out though, enough to extend the language to encrypt programs for commercial distribution.
<cr3> davmor2: so, the fact I could relate to the source code of the interpreter so well might suggest there is more than one madman in this world
<davmor2> cr3: allow me to introduce you to barbie at the birmingham perl mongers sometime :D
<cr3> I love how the perl community is so colourful!
<moustafa> davmor2: Perl mongers?  Why is it that I imagine they wear heavy war armour when they meet.  Alternatively, why is it I see geeks in armani suits trying to sell Perl to warring countries?
<valix> hi all
<moustafa> Hello valix
<davmor2> sbeattie: you about?
<sbeattie> davmor2: I am, though I'm making breakfast.
<davmor2> are there any other platforms that you want sru's on or is it just hardy?
<sbeattie> davmor2: hardy's probably the short term priority, though help on any of the releases would be great.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'm also assuming that 32 and 64 is good and server on both too right?
<sbeattie> davmor2: perhaps I'm not understanding your question properly, but 8.04.4 test isos aren't being built yet.
<davmor2> sbeattie: sorry away I want to test some sru's on hardy I'm assuming the easiest way is to install .3 and update then enable propose and check of the sru list for hardy if that makes sense?
<sbeattie> yeah, that works.
<davmor2> Right so I'll start that tomorrow then.
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ see you tomorrow
<fader_> moustafa: See ya
<cr3> moustafa: see ya dude
<czajkowski> well that's a bit annoying, report a bug, it gets marked as a dup fair enough, then you get told to check out the other bug, but that's private and you can't :(
<bsmith1> is it proper testing procedure to virtualize the iso and test that way?
<sbeattie> czajkowski: which bug?
<czajkowski> sbeattie: bug 494899
<ubot4> czajkowski: Bug 494899 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/494899 is private
<czajkowski> which isn't very helpful when it tells me to go add to it :(
<sbeattie> czajkowski: agreed. There was some discussion at UDS around addressing that, but I don't recall what the result was.
<sbeattie> czajkowski: bug 494899 is no longer private.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494899 in software-center "software-center crashed with NoSectionError in set()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494899
<czajkowski> sbeattie: thank you
<czajkowski> sbeattie: not sure I can add more to it, but it was just annoying to be told mine was a dupicate, go add to this, when I couldnt
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-15
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2-kvm> hello
<davmor2-kvm> might upgrade to lucid /join /msg etc working in empathy far less off putting :)
<davmor2> Yay /msg works in empathy in lucid which means you can register new nicks
<thekorn> davmor2, hi, OOI: is getting a list of channels working?
<davmor2> thekorn: better still ;)
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> top of the morning, mateys
<ara> morning cr3
<fagan> afternoon all
<moustafa> cr3, fader_, davmor2 : *slobbering gibberish*
<davmor2> cr3, moustafa fader_ morning guys
<fader_> Hey all
<moustafa> I meant: Bonjour!
<cr3> moustafa: voila la conversation dans le parc
<moustafa> cr3: Bonjour!
<fader_> moustafa: feel up to starting some laptop tests in a few minutes?
<moustafa> fader_: Not a problem
<fader_> moustafa: Rockin'.  I'm setting them up now... they'll need you to stab their power buttons in a moment.  I'll let you know.
<moustafa> fader_ : W00t!
<fader_> moustafa: Okay, should be ready now
<moustafa> fader_ We've got bugs!
<fader_> moustafa: Lies!  Lies that are not true!
<fader_> What's going on?
<moustafa> fader_ 200903-2141 "Unable to find a live system on network"; 200908-3477 "No response from network"; 200910-4254 & -4255 "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 61s"; 299712-205 Has a graphic corruption.  I can't see if the installation has stopped or not, though
<fader_> Whew, nice.
<fader_> Everything else working or is this just a representative sample?
<moustafa> Everything else appears to be working fine
<moustafa> fader_ : Actually, everything else is at the 85% mark of the installation "Installing language packs"
<fader_> moustafa: Okay.  Thanks.
<fader_> moustafa: Feel like poking at 200903-2141 or 200908-3477 to see if you can figure out what their problem is?
<fader_> It sounds like maybe the ethernet card isn't being properly initialized but you're in a much better position to say than I am at the moment :)
<moustafa> fader_ : What do I look like?  An intern?  :P
<fader_> ;)
<moustafa> fader_ : Well, 200908-3477 doesn't respond to any ping requests
<fader_> moustafa: Yeah, you'll probably need to go on the console to look at them.  Assuming the installer started, you should have the option to 'go back' and 'execute a shell'
<fader_> From there 'ip link' and 'lsmod'/'modprobe' are your friends :)
<fader_> If you can grab a copy of the syslog that would be a help, but without networking you'll have to get it on a USB stick
<moustafa> fader_ : Well, there's no shell.  :(
<fader_> moustafa: Hmm, did the installer start up or is it hung somewhere before that?
<moustafa> fader_: Before that, it's when it's trying to set up a live user
<davmor2> fader_: empathy in lucid is nicer the irc module does /msg /join etc Yay
<moustafa> fader_: It's pretty much the same with 200903-2141
<fader_> moustafa: Give me a sec; I'm going to reset that one and try the alternate CD to see if we have better luck
<moustafa> fader_ Ok :)
<moustafa> davmor2: Would you be willing to state that empathy is nicer than Pidgin?
 * davmor2 is having a play with idle cr3 nicer way of playing with python at this point :)
<davmor2> moustafa: I'd say it is at least on par with pidgin in lucid which it isn't in karmic
<moustafa> davmor2: You're playing with cr3's python?
<moustafa> cool
<davmor2> moustafa: the audio/video stuff works better than pidgin though.  I think that empathy in lucid will really rock in comparison to karmics to be fair, they are about a third of the way through the development process for 2.30 and already there are some major improvements so who knows
<moustafa> davmor2: Indeed.  That's one thing I loved about the open source world: Everything moves so fast, and you can see the changes happen
<moustafa> good morning/afternoon, marjo
<fader_> moustafa: Can you try stabbing 200903-2141 for me?
<fader_> davmor2: I'll switch up to lucid at some point and give it a shot :)
<moustafa> fader_: It's installing!
<fader_> marjo: Don't be fooled by moustafa; there's no such thing as a good morning
<fader_> moustafa: \o/
<fader_> moustafa: I'll set up 200908-3477 as well then
<davmor2> fader_: yes there is that's the one day in the cycle where iso's just install :)
<davmor2-kvm> fader_: see I registered this nick earlier using empathy :D
<davmor2-kvm> and it works :)
<davmor2-kvm> Yay
<fader_> moustafa: Please restart 200908-3477 at your leisure (and keep your fingers crossed ;) )
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, that might be a good afternoon, but I still contend there's never a good morning
<moustafa> davmor2, fader_ I have a pretty enjoyable definition of "good morning" that I can't state here because of all the virgin ears
<fader_> moustafa: Be nice :)
<davmor2> fader_: good mornings are when you wake up without a hangover :D
<fader_> davmor2: Wow, they make mornings like that?
<davmor2> fader_: yeah you just don't drink the night before :P
<fader_> Bah.  I don't believe it.
<moustafa> fader_ What?  I wasn't stating anything... http://ineedahandjob.com/Handjob/Order.html
<persia> !language
<ubot4> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<moustafa> persia: Sorry.  I wasn't exactly aiming for an excess level of indecency
<persia> moustafa: Understood.  It's just that we get all kinds here, and it's safest to avoid possible misinterpretation :)
<moustafa> persia: Completely understandable.
<moustafa> fader_ 200903-2141 finished the install, but after the reboot attempted to start it again
<moustafa> Incidentally, it's the only completed install so far
<fader_> moustafa: Hmm, I might have goofed it up.  Let's let it run and see if it stops after that.
<moustafa> fader_ I actually skipped it.  :/
<fader_> Are the other installs hung or just taking forever?
<fader_> moustafa: Meh, that's fine too :)
<moustafa> fader_ they're hung
<fader_> :(
<fader_> On what?
<moustafa> "Installing Language packs"  85% completion
<moustafa> 200908-3477, on the other hand, is horrendously slow
<fader_> davmor2: ^^ seen this bit with the language packs in your journeys of late?
<davmor2> fader_: sorry away, no I'm working on hardy sru's today dude
<fader_> Meh, thanks anyway
<fader_> moustafa: I'll reset all the laptops to use the alternate image, so you'll have to go hit the power buttons again in a moment
<fader_> (assuming they're still stopped at 85%)
<moustafa> fader_ They still are
<moustafa> Is it just me, or does freenode have problems keeping people logged in?
<sbeattie> moustafa: freenode is having some netsplit issues.
<sbeattie> !netsplit
<ubot4> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ara> netsplits are fun
<fader_> moustafa: Can you go kick off the laptops for me please?
<czajkowski> ara: aye we're a bit messed today
 * moustafa goes to kick the laptops
<davmor2> czajkowski: is that like saying they lied a bit when they said the titanic couldn't sink?
<czajkowski> if yuo're +w you'll see the freenode wallops being sent out with info
<davmor2> czajkowski: no thanks I have enough fun trying to keep up with the stuff on the screen already :)
<moustafa> fader_ : incidentally, I switched the 200910-4252 and -4256 laptops (Roberts and Jolie, respectively) to the new laptops.  The new ones aren't configured to do a network install.  Thought you might want to know since we need to test those too
<davmor2> fader_: running a live 32bit now
<fader_> davmor2: Cool, thanks.  We'll see if you're better at installing than moustafa and I.
<davmor2> fader_: I'm thinking that it might be a networking issue as it tries to dl the lang packs
<davmor2> moustafa: just a tip for you if you write a bug don't put the % write down the text ;)
<fader_> Hmm, maybe.  Though they're all installing over the network in this environment, so it'd be an odd one
<davmor2> fader_: configuring hw now
<davmor2> installing grub
<davmor2> fader_: yes but does it have networking to the outside world?
<fader_> davmor2: Nope.  Where are the langpacks?
<moustafa> davmor2: Thanks for the tip :)
<davmor2> fader_: online dude, installation complete
<fader_> I'd have thought they'd be in the repositories like everything else...
<fader_> Hmm
<moustafa> fader_: They don't don't boot to the network.  It's a good thing I configured the BIOS to load from the DVD drive after the network boot or we would have found ourselves installing Windows 7
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks for checking
<davmor2> fader_: it depends where ubiquity is checking for it I suppose
<fader_> Meh, we'll have to snag a syslog from one and find out
<moustafa> fader_ We'd have to set a ubiquity install then,  unless they fail at around the same point with the alternat
<fader_> moustafa: Did they attempt to PXE boot but not find a server?
<fader_> moustafa: Yeah, we'll wait for the d-i install to finish first... let's get some test results before we go crazy :)
<moustafa> They attempted the PXE boot
<davmor2> fader_: I can try again with no internet connection and see if it fails?
<fader_> davmor2: Not strictly necessary but I won't stop you if you're curious
<fader_> moustafa: Okay, then it's something server-side; I'll check into it in a few
<moustafa> fader: Cool
<moustafa> davmor2: I'd do it, just to be sure
<davmor2> moustafa: might have to wait till tomorrow now unfortunately
<moustafa> 200609-29: Kernel Panic!
<davmor2> wow fader_ lucid has the firmware for my tv card I can test even more now :)
<fader_> moustafa: Please reboot that one and see if it comes up enough to file a bug report :)
<moustafa> fader_ It's done that a couple of times.  I went and grabbed anything that might prove useful from /var/log
<moustafa> fader_ I'm not sure: should I post the bug to the kernel team?
<fader`> moustafa: Yeah, it's a kernel bug, so file it against the linux (Ubuntu) project
<fader`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<fader`> Make sure to include all the logs you can think of plus the output of 'sudo lspci -vnvn'
<fader`> And once you're done with that, see what you can do about these netsplits :P
<moustafa> fader: bug #497073
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497073 in linux "Lucid 2.6.32-6.8-generic kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497073
<fader`> moustafa: Awesome, thanks!
<zengeos> Any initial thoughts on Lucid alpha?
<zengeos> I have several...good and bad.
<zengeos> everyone lurking, ehh?
<ruffus910> this channels usually dead
<ruffus910> unless theres a meeting or somethig
<zengeos> ahh ok
<ruffus910> plus freenode is acting up
<zengeos> Where are meetings announced?
<ruffus910> the ubuntu wiki, i think
<zengeos> yeah it was a bit difficult to get room list
<zengeos> ok.
<ruffus910> i just keep it on mostly for fun
<zengeos> Sadly, I couldn't install Lucid. I did however play with the LiveCD.
<zengeos> The wireless drivers in Lucid seem to work better for me. I was getting much stronger signal indicators
<zengeos> Don't know what changed, but whatever it is, my wireless works better in Lucid
<ruffus910> well, LTS's are usually focused on bug fixes
<zengeos> Yes, understood.
<fader_> zengeos, ruffus910: FYI, all the various meetings are on the calendar here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<fader_> QA meetings are generally Wednesdays at 1700 UTC
<fader_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/
<zengeos> thanks
<zengeos> bummer I work at that time
<fader_> zengeos: No problem!  I hope to see you there :)
<zengeos> ahh well
<fader_> zengeos: You might want to join the QA mailing list then: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<zengeos> It's been about 10 years since I've done any software beta testing...lots changed since then
<fader_> FYI, the meetings are logged so you can review what was discussed and if you can't make it to the meetings, you can bring up topics here or on the mailing list
<fader_> zengeos: Yeah, for example there aren't any more bugs.  I think we got the last one yesterday! ;)
<zengeos> cool!  But then what will I do?  Just make suggestions?  I know!  Let's add a toaster!
<zengeos> Toasted english muffin with home made jelly...yum!
<zengeos> Could even spin a Muffin and jelly version then ;)
<zengeos> I hail from oldie, but goodie GEOS
<zengeos> heh
<zengeos> you know...the OS M$ put out of business due to illegal marketing practices?
<moustafa> Which one? That's like stating "the bald guy in a suit" when discussing FBI agents
<fader_> :)
<zengeos> GEOS
<moustafa> zengeos: I read, I was just stating that to refer to an OS that Microsoft took down via illegal marketing practises is akin to being excessively vague when talking about someone
<moustafa> Like the guy who killed Mozart in Last Action Hero
 * moustafa basks in his own wit
<zengeos> Ahh yes understood
<zengeos> Of course, this was a lifetime ago in terms of computer evolution
<moustafa> zengeos: According to Wikipedia, the 16-bit version of GEOS is still around
<zengeos> Indeed it is...Breadbox.  Unfortunately, next to no programmers/updating going on and it's the most elegant os I know of
<moustafa> zengeos: Not to be a pain, but when I think of "elegant OS", from what I've heard, I tend to think of BeOS or NEXT.  Admittedly, I hadn't heard of any of the above until the last year, so I guess this really falls into the matter of opinion
<zengeos> Geoworks moved to Nokia XIP PDA designs....not enough uptake tho. then NewDeal and another company licensed the OS...some nice improvements occured in late 90's, but not much since.
<zengeos> Right. GEOS was elegant in that it was really the first x86 Object oriented OS. Ran on 8086 PC's and was fully multithreaded multitasking.
<zengeos> Used motif as the GUI
<zengeos> Breadbox has no financial resources to do much tho they are working on making it more Linux compatible...able to run as a DOS app under Linux
<zengeos> There was a plan to move to 32 bit OS to improve/expand memory to get javascript functional, but no resources
<zengeos> ahh well... on to greener pastures
<fader_> I don't suppose it's open-source these days, is it?
<moustafa> fader_ Doesn't look like it
<moustafa> From what I've seen, it's closed-source
<fader_> Too bad :/  I'm always up for playing with other OSes
<zengeos> yes, GEOS is. It's also a bear to program for, another serious disadvantage.
<zengeos> But the end result is elegant in it's abilities.
<zengeos> of course, the core libraries were coded in assembly
 * fader_ shudders.
<fader_> The Elder Days. :)
<zengeos> oh yeah
<zengeos> :)
<zengeos> the SDK did add an OOC compiler tho :)
<fader_> zengeos: We'll just have to nudge you toward Python a bit ;)
<zengeos> heh I'll just have to learn programming a bit.  Never coded except PHP and ASP
<zengeos> and right now I just work on the occasional website
<zengeos> well that was interesting
<fader_> zengeos: What's up?
<zengeos> most everyone bumped and reentered
<fader_> Ah, yeah there have been some issues today with netsplits
<fader_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zengeos> yeah things have been generally slow here. not just IRC, but overall.  WoW very slow, torrents slow, etc
<moustafa> fader_ have you tried HaikuOS?
<zengeos> The followup to Be?
<fader_> moustafa: Yeah, I poked at it a bit.  Those folks are doing a good job.
<moustafa> Yes
<fader_> I always had a soft spot for BeOS
<moustafa> how does it compare to BeOS?
<moustafa> I've tried it, but without any previous experience, I couldn't tell how nice it was
<fader_> moustafa: I only played with it for a little while, but it felt basically like BeOS did
<fader_> Though IIRC networking wasn't working for me so I couldn't download any apps
<zengeos> How about OpenSolaris?
<zengeos> I tried O.S a few days ago. Networking worked great on it. incomplete ATI drivers tho
<zengeos> Networking on Lucid works about as well as on O.S.....noticeably better than Karmic
<fader_> I have an Open Solaris CD floating around here somewhere... I should make a VM of it :)
<moustafa> I've checked out OpenSolaris, and scrambled back to Ubuntu :P
<moustafa> I'll have to give it a more "independant" try sometime soon
<moustafa> In the meantime, fader_, cr3, zengeos, good evening
<moustafa> Also: Isle of Mann
<fader_> moustafa: Heh, g'night
<cr3> moustafa: see you same bat channel, same bat hour
<zengeos> heh...i just try different distros on different hardware here...
<zengeos> ubuntu is primary tho
<fader_> 'night all... catch you on the flip side
<ulysses__> I repeated the Kubuntu Karmic -> Lucid (i386) test case, how can I send a new report? Or just edit the existing report?
<ulysses__> anyone here?:P
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-16
<zengeos> hey again all
<ara> good morning all
<drizzle> morning
<ara> morning drizzle
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> morning ara
<ara> morning xdatap
<xdatap> ara, I would like a clarification about daily iso testing
<ara> xdatap, sure, what do you need?
<xdatap> report on daily basis must be reported on tracker iso, right?
<ara> xdatap, no, the tracker is used only for milestone testing
<xdatap> but on tracker each user can report only once for milestone
<xdatap> ops
<xdatap> so, where we have to report daily test?
<ara> xdatap, well, if you find any errors, filing a bug should be good enough
<ara> xdatap, if you need to report anything else, like what you test and so forth, there is a wiki page davmor2 has been editing
<ara> xdatap, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke
<ara> xdatap, I have asked davmor2 to rewrite the documentation about Daily Smoke to make easier for people to contribute to this effort
<ara> xdatap, so your question has perfect timing :-)
<xdatap> :)
<ara> xdatap, you can subscribe to ubuntu-qa mailing list for updates
<ara> xdatap, or under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/, to get the updates on the wiki
<ara> xdatap, in the mean time, you can use LP to file bugs and the wiki page I told you to report your efforts
<xdatap> we should clarified this here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO because this gave me idea that daily report should be reported in iso tracker
<ara> xdatap, OK, I will check it, thanks for the feedback
<xdatap> ara, i'm already in the mailing list. I'm Paolo, do you remember of me?
<ara> xdatap, sure!
<ara> xdatap, as we are redefining the process, and improving the documentation, any feedback is welcome
<ara> xdatap, I will ask davmor2 to start a thread on daily smoke for feedback :)
<xdatap> thanks
<xdatap> i'm leaving, see you on mailing list. Have a great day!
<davmor2> Morning
<ara> davmor2, there are people interested in daily smoke testing
<ara> davmor2, from this morning backlog:
<davmor2> yeap looking at a way around it now
<ara> davmor2, nice :)
<davmor2> ara: how's that?
<ara> davmor2, it looks good, can you add it under Activities and link your page from there?
<davmor2> yeap I'll look at that in a bit need to shoot of and do a couple of bits
<davmor2> ara: I've quickly thrown it in on the activities page feel free to move it about and edit it need to go :)
<ara> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> morning fader_cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
 * fader_ is confused and frightened because his IRC proxy seems to be down. :(
<cr3> morning folks
<ara> morning cr3, fader_
<fader_> ara: buenos tardes!
<ara> fader_, :)
<fader_> Argh
<fader_> *buenas
<fader_> moustafa: Gerard Depardieu!
<moustafa> cr3, fader_, davmor2: Isle of Mann
<moustafa> fader_ : Où est la bibliothèque?
<cr3> moustafa: la bibliotheque est sur l'ile de man :)
<moustafa> cr3: And the owner is a woman called Amanda Cox?
<davmor2> moustafa: it's over there just beyond the water cooler
<davmor2> morning moustafa by the way :)
<moustafa> davmor2:  We has a water cooler?
<fader_> cr3: Au la discotechque?
<davmor2> fader_: you still go to disco boy your stuck in the 80's :D
<fader_> davmor2: I'm not even clear on what makes something a disco, but I'm pretty sure I've never been to one.  I went to a huge rave once, but I don't think that counts as it was all house/techno/trance stuff.
<davmor2> fader_: disco's are made up of disco music the clue is in the title :P
<moustafa> davmor2: Unfortunately, the name stuck for some reason.  Now a "discothèque" is any bar with bad electronic music
<davmor2> fader_: sounds like your rave counts then crap electronic music ;)
<fader_> davmor2: I've heard what you listen to... you don't get to comment on anybody's musical taste :P
<davmor2> fader_: I don't listen to most of the rubbish I pass onto you I just remember it :D
<cr3> fader_: if people were rollerskating at that rave, then it was a disco
<moustafa> fader_ Again, I present the ultimate argument against davmor2's musical tastes: Simon Co-can't-seem-to-think-well
<fader_> cr3: No, mostly spinning glowsticks and hopping around like rabbits on methamphetamines
<cr3> fader_: I wonder what chemical element in ecstasy makes people dance like pricks
<moustafa> Then again, that country did produce Led Zeppelin
<fader_> cr3: Gotta be the carbon
<moustafa> cr3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphetamine
<davmor2> moustafa: fader_ will gladly explain why you won't only lose this but lose it in style crying in the corner :D
 * moustafa waits for fader_ 's explanation
<fader_> moustafa: It's true; he can hit you with more bad music than any living creature should be forced to endure.
<fader_> He's like Ubuntu's own Yoko Ono.
<moustafa> fader_ : He'll make me want to play Modern Warfare 2?
<moustafa> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1923978
<cr3> fader_: nice metaphor!
<davmor2> moustafa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS-itkO9ia8
<davmor2> it goes down hill from here
<moustafa> davmor2: That's actually a pretty neat trick
<davmor2> no really it isn't he's just holding a leg with a false arm
<moustafa> davmor2: I know, I meant for the time, it was a pretty neat trick
<moustafa> I'm seemingly impervious to davmor2 's music
<moustafa> It must have been the listening to "Never Gonna Give You Up" multiple times
<davmor2> moustafa: I haven't hit you with the bad stuff is why I've just given you a glimpse of the evil junk I know
<moustafa> davmor2 : Do.  Your.  Worse.
<moustafa> *Worst
<davmor2> moustafa: here is a nice little ditty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR3pQpqeqSc
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFYxCIr-Byo
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h37KQu64RY4
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vUVJsfG3eA
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE&feature=related
<davmor2> I can go on
 * cr3 imagines davmor2 head banging to those songs
<moustafa> davmor2 : Most of those were pretty hilarious.  The only truly bad ones came from the 80's, and that's pretty much a given
<davmor2> cr3: No you head band to thinks like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMX8d7KxoS0&feature=fvw
<davmor2> moustafa: I was born in 73 I bought 80's music :D
<davmor2> I know it all intemately :D Muhahahahahahahahaha
<moustafa> davmor2: I'm still somewhat immune.  I dated a girl that thought new wave was good
<moustafa> And 80's goth
<moustafa> davmor2: Meanwhile, the things I listen to will make you rip your ears out by sheer awesome
<davmor2> moustafa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbUQUut_xgw
<moustafa> davmor2: We have that one in french here
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9gWA491H4U
<davmor2> that's right I can 90's junk too :)
<moustafa> davmor2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5LmbsVn9vA
<persia> You guys know about #ubuntu-offtopic, right?
<moustafa> persia: I do now
<persia> heh :)
<fagan> hehe I managed to dual boot ubuntu 9.10 and 10.10 and use the same home directory :)
<fagan> testing win
<persia> Mind you, there doesn't seem to be a lot of testing going on, but ...
<davmor2> persia: is that not here then I can't remember the last time we were on topic ;)
 * fagan is testing
 * persia thinks fagan is on-topic
<fagan> :D
<moustafa> fagan: that's easy. Try using Fedora with Ubuntu, that'll screw things up nice and easy
<davmor2> persia: quick kick him off the channel he's an impostor
<persia> I'm not an op here
<persia> If I *was* an op here, I'd be a bit more aggressive in my hints :)
<fagan> moustafa: well I just wanted to prove that no on needs testdrive :D
<moustafa> fagan: testdrive?
<persia> Hrm.  Doesn't even look like this channel is registered.
<fader_> fagan: The only thing I'd be concerned about with using the same ~ with two releases would be config files from different versions of the same app
<fagan> fader_: It worked fine for me
<persia> Different gconf-defaults can affect things as well, if some of them ended up becoming user-modified in various ways.
<fagan> but it was 9.10 and 10.04 so it wouldnt have any real conflicts
<persia> (yet)
<fader_> fagan: I believe you, but I'd make a bunch of backups if it were my main system ;)
 * Daviey has been dual booting stable + unstable for a few years now.. Only app that really caused a brown out was the gnome rss reader as the db schema got upgraded.
<Daviey> ymmv, !wfm etc
<fagan> Daviey: but did you use the same home?
<Daviey> fagan: sorry, i thought that was implied. Yes. :)
<fagan> :)
<fagan> hmmm thats cool then
<Daviey> fagan: As the "biggest fan" of uupc - you should know this, from season 1.
<fagan> hehe you would swear that I knew every word of every episode :D
<fagan> moustafa: https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<moustafa> fagan: So...it's a virtualbox environment?
<fagan> moustafa: or kvm
<fagan> It works with both
 * fagan now catches up with the tv he missed when gtk was broken in lucid 
<moustafa> fagan: Which begs the question: Why even a need for testdrive?  Aren't the available virtualisation apps enough?
<fagan> moustafa: it makes it easier
<moustafa> fagan:  To which I respond: How can you make something easier than easy?  ;)  I dunno, maybe I'm not fully getting it
<fagan> well I never used it because I test on real hardware
<fagan> so I wouldnt know but it is as easy as selecting an iso and it does the setting for you
<fagan> I think
<moustafa> I'm lucky I get to test on the laptops in the lab, otherwise I'd be using a virtual machine instead
<persia> Does anyone else use schroot for testing stuff?
<moustafa> Nope, never heard of it
<persia> I use it a lot for testing specific applications, rather than isos.
<persia> One has to set it up first, but once set up, one just does something like:
<persia> schroot -p -c lucid
<persia> firefox &
<persia> and ends up running lucid firefox from wherever.
<persia> If LVM is available, schroot can also use snapshots.  So, for instance, one can experiment with the results of installing some arbitrary combination of stuff, and then exit, and the entire install gets wiped clean for next time.
<persia> Also, if LVM is available, setup can be automated with the mk-sbuild-lv script in the ubuntu-dev-tools package.
 * moustafa is probably gonna need a walthrough to fully understand it
<persia> Getting late for me, but catch me after I've had a chance to sleep, and I'd be happy to do a walkthrough.
<persia> (or maybe someone else can: I know a few folk in #ubuntu-bugs use it sometimes)
<moustafa> persia: Allright
<moustafa> persia: Take care now :)
<yathish> i want to be a part of testing
<yathish> how to ?
<fagan> yathish: just try out 10.04 and report any bugs you find
<fagan> thats the easiest way to start
<yathish> sorry my inetrnet connection when down for some time
<yathish> i have 9.1 loaded
<yathish> help plz
<davmor2> yathish: easiest think to do is install a vm either virtual box or kvm and virt-manager and test 10.04 in that environment.  This means you can test the installer and the applications on the cd, any bugs you find report
<davmor2> yathish: with what?
<davmor2> moustafa: http://www.last.fm/user/davmor2
<moustafa> davmor2: The horror!  And the music is kitchy too!
<moustafa> Bon Jovi?  Evanuisence?  Whitesnake?  What else? Nickleback?
<davmor2> yeah nickleback
<moustafa> Good God they're on the list!
<moustafa> Incidentally, what is Tolkien doing there?
<davmor2> moustafa: I'm dyslexic so my wife bought me the lord of the rings and hobbit on cd as dramatised by bbc radio 4
<moustafa> davmor2: Ah.  I almost thought someone re-animated Tolkien and forced him to commit to bad elfish music in the style of 80's pop
<davmor2> moustafa: Oh no it has bad elvish music on it too :)
<fagan> are we having a meeting today?
<davmor2> says so in the email
 * fagan wonders because its getting close to christmas
<fagan> cool
<fader_> FYI: Ubuntu QA meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting.
<moustafa> fader_ There's no one here called FYI
<fader_> :P
<ara> hey Grantbow
<Grantbow> hey
<Grantbow> we'll see how much I can stay connected, but there is a freenode netsplit in progress it seems, lol
<fader_> Grantbow: only one?
<moustafa> Grantbow: We're compiling it
<Grantbow> haha
<sbeattie> davmor2: BTW, I looked for comments from you, because I knew you'd intended to poke at some hardy SRUs; did I just miss them?
<davmor2> sbeattie: no it took longer than expected to get all four updated and backed up ready and then ran outta time unfortunately so will probably hit some tomorrow if I get enough time amongst other things
<moustafa> Be vewy vewy quiet.  I'm hunting buggy wabbits
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-17
<ara> morning all!
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> welcome back world
<davmor2> welcome back ara
<czajkowski> davmor2: aloha
<persia> So, recently I offered to talk to folk about using schroot to test individual applications.  Are any of those folk around at this hour?
<davmor2> czajkowski: morning are you snowed in?
<davmor2> persia: pass
<davmor2> I think it was fagan wasn't it
<czajkowski> davmor2: nope no snow here, rain yes
<persia> I forget.  I was half-asleep :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: No none here either
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> Bonan matenon, ĉian personojn!
<davmor2> fader_: This is an English speaking channel I think you want #ubuntu-fr ;)
<fader_> Bah... not French.  :P  And sadly there's no #ubuntu-eo.
<davmor2> morning dude
<davmor2> morning cr3
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<fader_> cr3: Bonjour!
<cr3> fader_: gerard depardieu vit sur l'ile de man
<fader_> Heh... I'm not sure if that pun works en français.
<cr3> fader_: nope, but that makes it funnier for me and my twisted sense of humor
<fader_> :)
 * davmor2 is liking python idle :D
<moustafa> cr3, fader_, davmor2: Baguette
<fader_> moustafa: Merhaba!
<moustafa> fader_ :)  Actually, it's "marhaba"  :)
<moustafa> Then again, I might've been influenced by the Lebanese dialect
<fader_> moustafa: Blame the Interwebs.  $turkish_fader_knows = 0
<fader_> :)
<moustafa> fader_ That would explain it.  Turkish and arabic aren't the same, but they are very much alike
<moustafa> Same mistake as going to Portugal and claiming to not understand spanish
<fader_> moustafa: Ah, darn.  I must have misremembered; I thought you were from Turkey.
<fader_> Yeah, well, my Spanish is bad enough that it might pass for Portugese :)
<moustafa> fader_: It's not a big deal.  Lebanon's not very far from Turkey.  Besides, we took some of their foods and made them better.
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> moustafa: cheese
<moustafa> davmor2: John Cleese has nothing to do with this
<davmor2> moustafa: no that would be butter scones
<sbeattie> cr3: what are valid settings for the user: attribute?
<cr3> sbeattie: for now, just root is supported
<sbeattie> so, uh, how is non-root to be supported?
<sbeattie> the kernel tests from qa-r-t don't run here because they want to be run as a normal user with sudo privs.
<sbeattie> ... and it appears the infrastructure is in place via the sudoers editing to allow that; it just doesn't happen.
<sbeattie> cr3: do the kernel tests actually run in the certification setup?
<cr3> sbeattie: in scripts/qa_regression_suite, see the function set_sudoers_nopasswd
<sbeattie> right, which implies that scripts/qa_regression_suite (and checkbox at large) has to be run as root to set it; and needs to drop priv to run the test-kernel scripts, which it doesn't do.
<sbeattie> cr3: ^^
<cr3> sbeattie: the suite script is run as root, as defined in suites/qa_regression.txt.in. what makes you say that the individual scripts generated by that script are also being run as root?
<sbeattie> cr3: have you looked at the output of the tests?
<cr3> sbeattie: the output of the tests or the output of the suite script?
<sbeattie> cr3: when run through checkbox, have you looked at the output in submission.xml.
 * ara wonders about the differences between cr3 and cr3_holidays
<sbeattie> cr3: when I run checkbox here with the kernel tests enabled, they say they failed to run because they need to run as a normal user with sudo access.
<sbeattie> cr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343615/
<cr3> sbeattie: I'll try it out, one moment
<cr3> ara: the difference is that I mostly wear my community hat and I choose to wear my canonical hat when it could help other people :)
<ara> :)
<cr3> sbeattie: the only problem I'm observing is that the tests aren't run on the first pass but run fine on the second pass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343620/
<cr3> sbeattie: are you running checkbox itself as root?
<sbeattie> cr3: yes. I thought when I tried to run as non-root, I had a different failure. Trying again.
<cr3> sbeattie: there's a little catch 22 here, unfortunately because of the dbus backend manager
<cr3> sbeattie: in order to run some tests as the user and some tests as root, the former must run in the checkbox client and the latter must run in the checkbox backend through dbus
<cr3> sbeattie: this could potentially be worked around by playing with the real and effective user id somehow, along with the SUDO_USER environment variable
<cr3> sbeattie: however, for now, the preferred work around is to simply make sure to install checkbox: debuild; sudo dpkg -i ../checkbox_0.9_all.deb ../checkbox-gtk_0.9_all.deb
<cr3> sbeattie: you can then still run checkbox from the source directory but at least you'll now have the dbus backend available for running stuff as root
<cr3> sbeattie: note that for security purposes, the backend manager will only agree to run commands found under /usr/share/checkbox
<cr3> sbeattie: otherwise, if the backend manager could run arbitrary commands, then kees would slap me around with a wet trout... and rightly so
<sbeattie> cr3: okay.
 * cr3 goes on to chop the mightiest tree in the forest with a hering
<fader_> *musical sting, dramatic zoom*
<sbeattie> cr3: I've been thinking about how to cope with qa-r-t's differing privilege requirements for the various scripts.
<sbeattie> cr3: from what I've seen, they fall into three classes (1) don't care, probably prefer non-root, (2) non-root with sudo access and (3) full blown root
<cr3> sbeattie: all three cases should now be supported, with the only caveat that the comments in the test would need to convey its preferences so that the checkbox test definition could behave accordingly
<sbeattie> cr3: was thinking of adding a QRT-privilege meta field to the scripts to capture that, that scripts/qa_regression could emit the correct user: field for.
<cr3> sbeattie: excellent, that'd be perfect
<cr3> sbeattie: I think you'll only need QRT-privilege: root, you won't need to cover the sudo use-case since it's already covered implicitly
<sbeattie> cr3: I *think* that I'd prefer the sudo editing to only occur for test cases that need it; if you manage to select a set of testcases that don't then I don't think the edit should happen.
<cr3> sbeattie: I wouldn't worry about it, qrt is for a very specific target audience, it won't be enabled by default
<sbeattie> (it's just the security nerd in me coming out, not wanting to grant privileges where it isn't needed)
<cr3> sbeattie: if you're concerned, I would be inclined to either remove the test or rewrite it to not be interactive (ie, not call sudo)
<cr3> sbeattie: if you consider rewriting, you might like to know that checkbox happens to set the SUDO_USER environment variable when running tests as root, so if you need to flip flop between the user and root, at least you know the username in question
<sbeattie> okay, cool, good to know.
<cr3> sbeattie: if you need little bits of information like that to make refactoring easier, don't hesitate to let me know
<GrueMaster> Who do I talk to about setting up a series of wiki pages on http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com for suspend/resume?
<GrueMaster> Nevermind.  Found http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/SuspendResume.
<sbeattie> GrueMaster: also, it's a wiki.
<GrueMaster> Yea, I know.  Just no home page.
<GrueMaster> Threw me off for a bit.
<lexsoOr> hi guys
<moustafa> Hello lexsoOr
<lexsoOr> downloading lucid right now :P
<moustafa> I have about a dozen lucid-based isos here :D
<lexsoOr> nice
<moustafa> It's not yet strikingly different from Karmic, but the changes are there
<lexsoOr> well I am about to find out
<lexsoOr> ...in 1h 20min -.-
<plars> anyone ever done a script to test the startup time of various applications?
<lexsoOr> nope
<plars> for instance, if I wanted to time how long it took a system from the time something like firefox, or Oo.o was launched, to the moment it became available
<plars> I was experimenting with using ldtp for it, but it seems to not detect it the moment the window becomes available, there seems to be a lag
<moustafa> lexsoOr: You should have used wget, or (if you're using firefox) the downthemall! extension
<lexsoOr> how comes
<lexsoOr> how comes ?
<fader_> lexsoOr: Also, if you're interested in helping us out with testing lucid a bit more formally, please consider joining the QA mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<lexsoOr> fader_: I will :)
<fader_> We'll be doing ISO testing of Alpha 2 in a few weeks, and even before then it's a good place to discuss what you're testing and seeing, or any questions you might have around testing
<fader_> lexsoOr: Great! :D
<lexsoOr> fader_: done :P
<fader_> lexsoOr: Fantastic!  Thank you for helping to make Ubuntu better :)
<lexsoOr> fader_: and I guess not to many people have my crappy laptop so it's good to know how it behaves there ^^
<fader_> lexsoOr: The more testing the better!
<sbeattie> plars: watch out for caching issues as well; are you hoping to measure cold-cache or hot-cache times?
<moustafa> lexsoOr: wget and downthemall! download faster than the traditional method (graphically, that is).  I can't remember the "why" exactly but they do
<moustafa> lexsoOr: To update your images, you can use zsync, which only updates the things that changed, rather than re-downloading the entire image
<fader_> lexsoOr: Just to be sure -- if you are testing on your main or only system, be careful and make sure you have backups!  lucid is still an early alpha at this point and there's always the possibility of you finding a major bug :)
<moustafa> tip here: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/updating-isos-zsync
<lexsoOr> moustafa: hm well I turned off the uploads so I'll have my hands on it in 45min now
<plars> sbeattie: of course, I'm more interested in cold-cache startup time, from a freshly booted system, however I'd like to automate the test so that it can be used as part of some information gathering for bringup testing
<lexsoOr> fader_: I have allways a spare partition for testing :P
<fader_> lexsoOr: Smart :)
<lexsoOr> fader_: :D thanks
<sbeattie> plars: right, but if it gets automated for more than one app, and they share common libraries, you'll want to flush the disk buffer cache in between.
<lexsoOr> fader_: messed up my system so often ^^ at one point I started to have some more partitions
<plars> sbeattie: due to the nature of the systems I'm dealing with, rough estimates are good enough for my purposes. I'm a lot more interested in finding out whether it took 10 seconds, or 5 min, vs. finding a precise average
<sbeattie> plars: and alas, no, I have not written such a script.
<plars> sbeattie: but the rest of the testing is being done in checkbox, and it's what I'm using to gather up my results, so would be nice if I didn't have to ask the user to drag out a stopwatch, launch the app and time it, then manually insert the results
<sbeattie> plars: oh, I agree, completely. Just pointing out sharp edges to watch out for.
<plars> sbeattie: sure, I'm aware of those but thanks.  I'm looking at this on arm based systems too, so I'm really looking for things that take dramatically long times
<sbeattie> nagappan: have you done anything like what plars is hoping to do with ldtp?
<plars> sbeattie: I did do something like this a while back in ldtp, but I wasn't happy with the results.  I could pretty easily prove to myself that the window I was searching for with getwindowlist was available before ldtp actually saw it, sometimes seemed to be off by as much as a few seconds.
<plars> anything I launched that took less than 5 seconds, seemed to say it took about 5 seconds to launch for instance
<lexsoOr> quick question: how can I see what proces uses how much down and upload ?
<sbeattie> cr3: if you've got a chance, can you see if what I'm doing in https://code.launchpad.net/~sbeattie/checkbox/checkbox-qart is sensible?
<nagappan> plars, that's just a delay, we have introduced
<nagappan> plars, just to be common for all the applications
<plars> nagappan: any way to set it not to delay?
<nagappan> plars, delay = 5 is the default argument, you can change that to what ever value you want :)
<nagappan> plars, this is applicable with both LDTPv1 and v2
<nagappan> plars, me heading home, you can email me nagappan @ gmail . com
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-18
<davmor2> Morning All
<thekorn> good morning davmor2
<davmor2> thekorn: morning :)
<ara> morning thekorn, davmor2
<thekorn> hello ara
<davmor2> ara_: hows your net connection today?
<ara_> davmor2, much better! \o/
<davmor2> Are you sure?
<ara> davmor2, hehehe
<ara> davmor2, I was between two machines. hence, the different connections
<davmor2> ara: I'll believe you :D
<davmor2> ara: do you know off hand if these are the only sru packages for hardy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+nominations?field.subscriber=ubuntu-sru
<ara> davmor2, there are more at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<davmor2> ara: cool I thought that there was a better list
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> Hey all
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama
<davmor2> cr3: what have you done with moustafa?
<cr3> davmor2: sadly, his internship has ended
<davmor2> NNNNNOOOOOOOoooooooooo...............
<persia> No reason he can't still hang out here.  Send him tempting email :)
<davmor2> persia: how about oi loser come back or else? :D
<cr3> persia: he's actually at school right now, following up with his internship manager. he'll be dropping by the office later with his family
<davmor2> cr3: Ahhhhhhhh!
<davmor2> cr3: wish him merry xmas from us all dude :)
<cr3> davmor2: will do, I'll tell him you send lots of web kisses too
<sbeattie> cr3: :-( Wish him happy holidaze from us all...
<plars> anyone seeing an issue with daily images where buttons (i.e. cancel, close) seem to have a lot of extra space and text in it is right justified?
<lexsoOr> evening guys
<bsmith093> can any one hear me
<bsmith093> or are 40 other people just oing something else simultaneosly
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-19
<komputes> For those who are interested in reviewing/confirming important bugs, here are my top bug nominations picks for Lucid
<komputes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/TopBugs
<yotux> When testing these iso images how should the install be done?
<yotux> Install on a system or install in a vm environment?
<ubuntujenkins2> Hi realy sorry please could some one remove my test in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3484/28 as I accedently posted the report in the wrong one
<charlie-tca> just add that to the comments and click the edit button
<ubuntujenkins2> Charlie-tca thanks I have done that but should i pass or fail it?
<charlie-tca> did the test you did pass?
<charlie-tca> I think mark it pass, because fail makes all kinds of extra work
<charlie-tca> annotate your comments that the test is invalid in its entirety, it did not pass or fail.
<ubuntujenkins2> I have commented it as TEST INVALID and marked it as a pass
<charlie-tca> Great! Thanks
<ubuntujenkins2> Thanks for your help
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-21
<moustafa> davmor2 , fader_` !  Baguette
<fader_> moustafa: Bonjour!
<moustafa> fader_ : Camembert! Also: thanks for changing the nick.  It's not easy doing a backwards accent on an english keyboard
<fader_> moustafa: That's what tab-completion is for ;)
<moustafa> fader_ : Agreed.  Although, to be fair, I didn't know tab-completion existed on IRC
<moustafa> fader_: And now I know.
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> moustafa: Moo!
<moustafa> davmor2: Why hello there little cow.  What are you up to lately?
<davmor2> Mooving :D
<bladernr> howdy
<bladernr> anyone having issues booting the 64bit server ISOs?
<fader_> bladernr: I haven't tried but I can give it a shot in a VM if that's useful
<bladernr> cool... all the systems in the boston DC are kernel panicking on the server images
<fader_> bladernr: Today's natty build, I assume?
<bladernr> no... Gutsy
<bladernr> ;-)
<bladernr> yeah, today's natty
 * charlie-tca thinks "progress!"
<fader_> bladernr: Well, it boots... I suppose you want me to install it, too?
<bladernr> hrmmm... that's not cool
<bladernr> it's not supposed to boot
<fader_> Okay, I won't install it then
<fader_> :P
<bladernr> what kernel is it booting?
<fader_> Yeah, no problem in virtualbox
<fader_> bladernr: 2.6.37.10-generic
<fader_> It's in a 64-bit VBox that sees 1G of RAM and 2 CPUs
<pedro_> hggdh, do you know of any free webdav service?
<pedro_> looking one for writing a test case for nautilus
<hggdh> pedro_: no, none at all :-(
<pedro_> :-(
<UndiFineD> ebay ?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-23
<tim_> hi guys
<tim_> im tim ive just jioned the ubuntu testing launch pad
<tim_> can anyone please explain how the process works
<moustafa> davmor2, cr3: Good afternoon/morning!
<davmor2> moustafa: yo ho ho ho!
<moustafa> davmor2: Oh, right, Santa's from the north!
<davmor2> Southside 0-m
<moustafa> davmor2: thought you were in the northern area of England
<davmor2> moustafa: I'm pretty much slap bang in the middle,  The actual center is merriden about an hours drive away
<moustafa> davmor2: Huh.  And now I know
<davmor2> :)
<hakimsheriff> hi evryone
<davmor2> hakimsheriff: hello
<hakimsheriff> whats going on?
<davmor2> A lot of relaxing
<hakimsheriff> cool
<hakimsheriff> getin ready for x-mas
<davmor2> Oh Yesh
<hakimsheriff> do you know when the NAtty Alpha 2 will come out?
<hakimsheriff> I havent tested anything in a while
<charlie-tca> hakimsheriff: february 3
<hakimsheriff> cool thx
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-26
<charlie-tca> anyone tried installing with the alternate images ?
<charlie-tca> I keep getting looped back to the start, specifically, the cd reboots during partitioning
<wolfrage_> So I figured i would let you guys know that Ubuntu 10.10, does not work on a Sony Vaio VPCE B32 FM. The mouse does not work at all. The system also fails to boot normally, you have to enter failsafe X. I suppose it may work after updates, but we only have Wi-Fi. Will continue to work at it; trying to get an update, once I can get it connected to the internet.
<wolfrage_> Pisses me off that hardware manufactures keep breaking compatibility.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-19
<salem_> roadmr, ping
<roadmr> salem_: pong! how are you doing?
<salem_> roadmr, hey, I am fine, thanks. and you?
<roadmr> salem_: doing fine thanks :)
<salem_> roadmr, cool! Hey, just wanted to let you know I just updated my branch with the show_tree() working.
<roadmr> salem_: awesome!
<salem_> roadmr, and also would like to know if there are any updates regarding the user stories
<roadmr> salem_: Ara got started with a document, it has a few wireframes but only a couple of user stories
<salem_> roadmr, ok, cool. If you think about anything I could be useful, I would be glad to help. Just ping me.
<roadmr> salem_: ok, so the idea was to go as far as getting the tree selector to work, I'm looking at it now and it looks great
<roadmr> salem_: ara is off today, but I'll talk to her tomorrow, let her know that we've reached this milestone, and see how far along are we with the user stories
<roadmr> salem_: I'll also ask her to give you access to the design doc, then we can decide on what needs to be done, both for the frontend and the core
<salem_> roadmr, nice! sounds great. I will wait for it then! Thanks.
<roadmr> salem_: thank you, very nice work on the UI :)
<salem_> roadmr, thanks! I am excited to start working on the new UI :)
<mvo> if someone could do a quick sru verification  for app-install-data-partner that would be really great! bug #905413 - essentially its enough to verify that vmware-view-client can be installed with the package app-install-data-partner from oneiric-proposed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905413 in app-install-data-partner (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "SRU for vmware-view (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905413
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-20
<mvo> hey, if someone could do a (really quick, I promise) SRU verification for #905413, that would be awsome
<mvo> than we can make it available before the holiday break
<mvo> maybe brendand :) ?
<brendand> bug 905413?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905413 in app-install-data-partner (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 4 other projects) "SRU for vmware-view (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905413
<brendand> mvo - it's already verified for oneiric right?
<mvo> brendand: yes, just lucid, maverick, natty (well, "just" :)
<mvo> but still, should be simple and striaghtfoward
<brendand> mvo - i guess you got the verification done?
<brendand> mvo - unfortunately the package didn't get published until during my lunch so i just got a chance to check now
<mvo> brendand: yeah, no worries, its all done now
<brendand> mvo - any time
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-21
<brendand> gema - google doc for new test cases?
<gema> brendand: just a sec
<gema> brendand: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgtV30nnv18edFQzNVB4S2duOWNOT05zaHo3S0pNekE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<brendand> gema - sure, i was just asking if i should use the same doc for new ones as for re-writing? maybe a seperate tab?
<gema> brendand: good call, put them on a separate tab
<gema> same kind of format
<brendand> gema - cool. can you respond to the mail with that advice? so everyone else knows?
<brendand> :)
<brendand> thanks
<gema> brendand: done!
<brendand> gema - when are your holidays?
<gema> brendand: from tomorrow until the 3rd of Jan
<gema> back on the 3rd, I mean
<brendand> gema - cool. i'll be working friday. spending it anywhere nice?
<gema> brendand: this time I am staying home, southampton, what about you?
<brendand> gema - yeah, i'll be in Bath. but going to Ireland for the new year
<gema> have fun!
<brendand> gema - yeah, have a good christmas!
<gema> you too! :D
<alourie> hello
<alourie> gema: is there a meeting today?
<gema> yep
<gema> give me 3 mins
<alourie> great
<alourie> roignac: want to get over to -meeting?
<roignac> yep, I'm in
<alourie> great :-)
